# Father's Day's a comin'...LOL



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Hector's "Sgt. Gonzales Memorial Tournament" and "Intrepid Fallen Heroes" and "Shadman's" benefits cleaned me out on hunting and fishing pens...so I been a grindin'..

Left is all Axis antler (man, this one is beautiful..gleaming white like a pearl...thanks again Deerdude), then a .308/.308..next is black african ebony/cartridge and last is white tail/.308....

Got about enough antler dust in my lungs now to last me for a while..gonna be hacking and snorting for a couple of days now...LOL

Enjoy....


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Those are beauties Jim. I really like the axis.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Very nice, keep grinding.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

sweet

I am so ready to get to turning something but not today, today is the zoo LOL


----------



## seawings (Aug 28, 2004)

Absolutely unique and beautiful...


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

Great looking pens. That Axis looks really good. Are you drilling your own brass on the casings?


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I thought you were through making the cartridge pens.:smile: They all look good.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

FF..yep , I'm drilling them thru the 'business' end on down thru the primer end. Finally dawned on me that it was a heck of a lot easier to get the hole centered thataway. Drilling on the drill press with 7 MM...then I steal Bobby's idea and wrap a couple of inches of masking tape around one end of the tube to get a good tight fit for the nib. There's usuall about 1/32" of brass sticking out of the primer end when finished, but I grind that off on the grinder and I'm good to go...

Bobby...Ya caught me !!! LOL...Naw..I'm leaving the 'selling end' of it to you. Just whup out a few now and then for the 'benefits'..or to return special favors...and I'm slowly getting to where I can handle the horns.. Still have hell drilling them..but getting better. Gracias for the 'lessons' along the way.. When I get any emails or PMs on selling them, I refer them to that grumpy old fart down on Cryatal Beach...

Incidentally...I used up the spent .308s that the guys sent me and tried everywhere to buy some more..NONE locally, but did find bags of 50 unprimed new cartridges at Cabelas online for about 17 bucks...if ya run out.. Carters Country told me they couldn't get them because the Military was taking all of the production...That's fine with me...They come FIRST....dunno where Cabelas got theirs, but they were the only people on the internet that I could find with any on hand.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I got mine off ebay for $4 for 50 then shipping


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

If'in y'all need any brass let me know what and I will get it out of my reloading footlocker.
It is also a freebie to you guys.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Thanks for the offer Texas T I have all I need right now. Sells on the cartridge pens has about stopped. I got maybe 100 rounds in stock now. 30-30 and 308


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Man, Those things look great.


----------

